

Why Paul Spinrad is petitioning the SEC for a $100 Crowdfunding exemption - jplewicke
http://crowdfundinglaw.blogspot.com/2010/06/why-i-am-doing-this.html

======
jplewicke
The petition itself can be viewed at [http://www.panix.com/~pspinrad/SELC-SEC-
Rulemaking-Petition....](http://www.panix.com/~pspinrad/SELC-SEC-Rulemaking-
Petition.pdf) .

